# Toro s140 leaks, need help please



## BigoSerge (Dec 22, 2013)

First off I need to say, Hello to everyone. I am new to this forum but plan on visiting often. Now to my issue with my toro s140 model #38100 serial #0005030, I rebuilt the Carburator including a new diaphragm, needle, gaskets, gas hose, clamps, E3 spark plug, and new oil/gas. It starts and runs great.

My problem is it leaks all the gas out and I can't figure out from where the leak is coming from. It is not leaking from the Carburator......maybe I'm wrong? If someone with more experience with these little engines can clear this out for me that would be awesome. Thanks for everyone's input in advance.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk BigoSerge. I would drain the tank, wipe everything with a towel, refill the tank with a small amount of gas and observe all the connection points from the tank to the carb for wetness. It is possible that a seam split on the tank causing the leak, but unlikely. The needle and seat may have been installed incorrectly, or even the diaphragm. If you installed the diaphragm exactly like the old one, then that won't be an issue.
Here is a link to the service manual that covers ALL Toro single stage blowers.
Hope this helps.

http://needmanual.com/toro-single-stage-snow-blower-service-manual.html?d=df_en

OR-

http://www.scribd.com/doc/70707942/Toro-Single-Stage-Snow-Blower-Manual

This picture shows the needle and seat kit for your carb. The thick rubber seat has a groove on one side and smooth on the other. The smooth side has to face up as you look into the brass fitting so the needle rests against it.(groove side facing the hex on fitting) The thin gasket seals the fitting to the carb body.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

One problem I had with the Brigg and Straton on a front tine tiller was finding the right gas cap. You can't seal it shut. It has to vent but the one on it when it was given to me let gas splash out through the vent hole. Do you see gas on top of the tank also?


----------

